# Live plants and my T. Stirmi



## Atx512 (Apr 4, 2018)

I plan on making a 20gal long the new home for my T. Stirmi and plan on using some live plants in the tank and I would like to know if these three are safe to use?


----------



## Dave Jay (Apr 4, 2018)

The last two need good ventilation and good drainage or they'll rot. The first will grow fast and leggy and need constant pruning. They all have hairs that can be irritating to frogs, but I doubt that would worry a tarantula. It's up to you really, if you're happy to provide the light required (meaning your tarantula will likely hide while the light is on) and meet their other needs they'll be ok. None of them require high humidity or constant moisture. Remember , in low light conditions plants will produce more chlorophyll becoming greener and will reach for light becoming leggy and requiring more pruning, they won't look as good as they do at the nursery. They may also drop their leaves in response to a change in conditions, then grow more, it's how they adapt. 
I assume you're home from the plant nursery by now, and already made a decision , I'm just letting you know what to expect, and that it will never look better than the first day 9 times out of 10.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Atx512 (Apr 5, 2018)

Thanks for the reply and info. I did not pick one or two yet figured I'd ask here first before I make my decision. I would really like the last one but might end up getting the 1st one that pinkish color just pops and against browns and Grays of the dirt and cork bark it should be good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave Jay (Apr 5, 2018)

Atx512 said:


> Thanks for the reply and info. I did not pick one or two yet figured I'd ask here first before I make my decision. I would really like the last one but might end up getting the 1st one that pinkish color just pops and against browns and Grays of the dirt and cork bark it should be good.


Actually , I didn't zoom in enough, I thought it was Hypoestes , the polka dot plant , they do become leggy but the nerve plants aren't so prone to it. They will let you know their moisture requirements by wilting , it's best to wait until you see the first signs of wilting before watering them, it avoids root rot, they bounce back from being wilted with no problems at all. I don't know the requirements of the tarantula you keep, but I think these will be suitable for most conditions.


----------

